# Modifier une photo et conserver l'original



## Rollmops (10 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir à tous 

Soit une photo dans "Photos" de l'Ipad.
On veut la modifier MAIS garder l'originale (par ex la recadrer).

Si on fait un copier-coller : les modifications faites se retrouveront aussi sur l'originale.
Comment faire pour modifier et conserver l'originale ?

Je sais bien qu'on peut passer par une appli tierce (ex PS Touch) mais l'idée est de faire cela sans y recourir.
Avez-vous une solution ?

Merci


----------



## adixya (10 Mai 2015)

Apparemment il suffirait de t'envoyer la photo par mail et de la retélécharger du mail pour ne pas que le lien entre les 2 versions ne se crée. En revanche choisis bien de t'envoyer la photo en taille réelle...


----------



## Rollmops (10 Mai 2015)

Merci 
Mais comment fait-on pour que l'envoi par mail se fasse en taille réelle ?


----------



## Rollmops (10 Mai 2015)

Je viens de trouver pour la taille réelle
Je viens aussi de trouver une autre solution : ouvrir l'appli IResize, choisir la photo, cliquer sur envoyer et laisser la taille originale : on retrouve la photo intacte dans Pellicule


----------

